# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) تحديثات :  تحديث هاتف هواوي y220u10

## hamdyelkenany

هل يوجد تحديث لهاتفي هواوي y220u10 ارجو الافاده

----------


## b7kj

merciiiiiiiii

----------


## ROBOT2

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احمدغنام

شكرااااااااا

----------


## SAID KING1

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## tarekes1

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------

